# Suche Tool zum Nachweis der Eigensicherheit



## Inerax (23 Juli 2019)

Ich suche ein Tool für den Nachweis der Eigensicherheit.
Manche Firmen haben dafür selbsterstellte Excel-Lösungen.
Bei WAGO gibt es auch ein solches Tool, aber nur für WAGO-Baugruppen.
Hat jemand von Euch so was? Womit habt Ihr Erfahrung, was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Grüße von Inerax


----------



## Kistecola (7 November 2019)

Ich nutze derzeit noch excel und habe dort alle bisher eingesetzten Kombinationen gespeichert.

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe habe ich mir überlegt, eine Tabelle zur Auswertung zu machen und auf einem anderen Tabellenblatt eine Art Datenbank mit allen relevanten Daten fur jedes Bauteil.
Dann in der auswertungstabelle ein paar sverweise mit Dropdown-Menü und schon is gut


----------



## Inerax (8 November 2019)

Ich war gerade gestern bzgl. NW der Eigensicherheit zu einer ganztägigen Schulung bei Pepperl+Fuchs.
Das war sehr interessant.
Aber leider habe ich festgestellt, dass die übliche Vergleichsmethode nur teilweise anwendbar ist.
Also gehört ins Excelprogramm noch viel mehr.
Bei einigen Fällen muss man sogar die in den Normen verankerten logarithmischen Diagramme heranziehen, was den Einsatz von Excel dann nahezu unmöglich macht.

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Gruß
Inerax


----------



## Kistecola (8 November 2019)

Lass mich an deinem Wissen teilhaben - was ist denn noch mehr zu berücksichtigen außer Spannung, Strom, Leistung, Induktivität und Kapazität?

Ich weiß, dass man am besten in die PTB-Bescheinigung schaut (z.B. bei Näherungsschaltern von P+F gibt es max. Umgebungstemperaturen abhängig vom Typ des Nachweises... also etwas verschachtelt).

Und sonst?

Bisher bin ich immer mit o.g. Daten zurechtgekommen - das wurde von keinem TÜV-Prüfer oder sonst wem angefochten


----------



## Inerax (11 November 2019)

Ich werde mich bei dir die Tage dann nochmal melden, ich muss die Sachen selbst nochmal sichten.

Grüße
INERAX


----------



## Inerax (13 November 2019)

*Nachweis der Eigensicherheit*



Kistecola schrieb:


> Lass mich an deinem Wissen teilhaben - was ist denn noch mehr zu berÃ¼cksichtigen auÃŸer Spannung, Strom, Leistung, InduktivitÃ¤t und KapazitÃ¤t?
> 
> Ich weiÃŸ, dass man am besten in die PTB-Bescheinigung schaut (z.B. bei NÃ¤herungsschaltern von P+F gibt es max. Umgebungstemperaturen abhÃ¤ngig vom Typ des Nachweises... also etwas verschachtelt).
> 
> ...





Okay, das Grundverfahren ist der Vergleich U, I, P, L, C - was man mit Excel umsetzen kann.
Das gilt aber nur, wenn 

das speisende Gerät eine hat lineare Ausgangskennlinie (Achtung: auch Trapez oder Rechteck sind nicht linear)
keine Gemischtschaltung vorliegt (Parallelschaltung: zB. HART-Koppler, Reihenschaltung: zB. weiteres Auswertegerä¤t im eigensicheren Kreis)
das Betriebsmittel keine konzentrierte Reaktanz (C, L -> Spule) aufweist.

Ggf. sind die PTB-Berichte W-39 bzw. THEx-10 heranzuziehen. Oder die aktuellen Normen (EN1127, EN60079,-x, 

Die Schulung bei P&F war wirklich gut gemacht. Ich sitze aber jetzt hier mit 2,5 kg Schulungsmaterial. Eben nichts für mal eben schnell.


Ach so, das hier habe ich noch nicht gelesen, sollte man aber wohl:
https://www.ptb.de/cms/fileadmin/in...re/ispark/Version_7_1/Information/Kraemer.pdf
https://oar.ptb.de/files/download/58de39c44c9184e5fc0fb5fd
https://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/germany/de/35242.htm

Ich freue mich auf weitere Diskussionsbeiträge zu diesem Thema.

Grüße von 
INERAX


----------



## s_kraut (28 Januar 2022)

Inerax schrieb:


> *Nachweis der Eigensicherheit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gemischtschaltungen würde ich meiden


Inerax schrieb:


> das Betriebsmittel keine konzentrierte Reaktanz (C, L -> Spule) aufweist.


Konzentrierte Induktivitäten/Kapazitäten würde ich auch meiden, aber damit könnte es klappen (IEC 60079-14 16.2.4)
Bei Li>1%*Lo und Ci>1%*Co muss halt mit den halbierten Maximalwerten für die Quelle gearbeitet werden.
Wenn Li< 1%*Lo dann wird die Kabelinduktivität ausschlaggebend sein.

Falls jemand an einer Excel-Lösung interessiert ist, ich wäre dabei....!


----------



## Heinileini (28 Januar 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Falls jemand an einer Excel-Lösung interessiert ist, ich wäre dabei....!


Als Interessent? Oder etwa als Lieferant?


----------



## s_kraut (29 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Als Interessent? Oder etwa als Lieferant?


interessent oder entwickler oder prüfer


----------

